# Do you think I have issues?!?



## glenolam (Jul 22, 2010)

Call made to my husband just now....

ME:  "Hi Honey, did I tell you that I loved you yet today?"

HUBBY:  "What did you get this time?"

ME:  "Seriously, I love you!"

HUBBY:  "Seriously, what did you get?"

ME:  "Well, we have the *opportunity* to get 5 chickens for free and I just couldn't pass up the offer....They're *only* a 30 minute drive away...."

HUBBY:  "Didn't you just get 7 chicks?  Aren't the 20 chickens we already have enough?!?  You have issues"


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2010)

I ordered 7 more chicks from Meyer Hatchery and had to pick them up on Monday. My DH worked from home that day and said "don't bring home more than those 7." Well, I brought home 8. They had an Americauna in their chick bin in the store. Just couldn't resist.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, I know that conversation all too well also!  That's how I ended up with 6 silkies a few years ago....went out for feed, came home with chicks... Blamed that one on our son who "said" he wanted them (ummm...he was too young to talk then!)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 22, 2010)

Hubby doesn't even flinch when I bring home more chickens now.   I've lost count of how many I have...


----------



## meme (Oct 18, 2010)

No I have 2 geese, ten chickens, 13 ducks , 2 dogs, 3 CATS,  2 crabs, 5 fish, one sucker fish,and  26 pigeons.




                                bye


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 19, 2010)

Heh. My chickens started with 2 freebies from TSC back in early March that got squished under the water jug.  

One didn't make it so I asked my husband if I could get the survivor some friends.  He gave the ok... silly him. 

First trip back... 6 australorps, 6 production reds.  I figured if I was really lucky half would be hens.  

Then I went back and they had their production reds marked down to .99 each.  ...there go 6 more.   But they only charged me for one for some reason. I think there was a new girl on the register. 

So... since that was only the cost of ONE chicken... back I go...

And this time they had a new batch in.. woo hoo!  2 amberlink, 2 cornish rex, 2 white egg layers. 

Then I was at the TSC two towns over just 'happening' to stop by. Well they had some defective chicks that I felt sorry for but they didn't want to just give them away.. so I had to buy another 6 to bring those home.. 

Basically in the span of TSC's chicken selling I went from none to THIRTY.    Oy.  Good thing my husband didn't count them until they were already outside.   

I traded 4 hens and a rooster for 2 pigs earlier in the summer and then gave some to a friend that had her coop destroyed (after she fixed it) and have culled out the roosters to where I'm down to 4.  I also had a drop off of a batch of Marans. There were 7 and 5 made it. It looked like someones breeding stock and they are older. They were just in a box on the porch. 

After I cull 3 roosters this week I'll finally be down to a reasonable number again. I'll have about 14 hens and 1 roo. 

All from two pathetic rescue chickens.  TSC sure saw me coming...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont think you have issues!!!   I think its great!!  The more the 
merrier!!!   You sound like me...I could'nt resist!! Who can resist "free" anyway!!!  


Enjoy your new babies!!!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Oct 19, 2010)

I work at a local store in my town and know way to may of the local people here.  Most of the local here have chickens and ducks and roosters, but their wives are a little on the finiky side when it come's to butchering.  Needless to say they drop them off in my truck when their herds are too big.  I'm always bringing something home at least once a week.  The first question my husband always asks "Are we eating this or are you secretly planning to keep this?" Right now we live in the city, so I only keep the rabbits.  But..... it won't always be this way, hehe we're trying to sell our house to get the farm.  My husband says his biggest mistake was buying me house in the city.  I just say, if we had the farm you wouldn't see what I keep bringing home till you went in the barn.

I do say thanks to all the local farmers my freezer stays pretty full.

So, no you don't have issues.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 19, 2010)

Our problem is if it's not me deciding to drag something else home...it's the husband.  2 enablers living together = zoo.

I do wish the man liked reptiles and house birds....


----------



## PattySh (Oct 19, 2010)

LOL, I never ask. I just tell hubby when I need a pen or coop made or the  barn rehabbed to accomodate a new arrival. He is so used to arranging and rearranging  it he doesn't flinch.I notice since I keep food producing animals he is much keener on it than when the barn was horses only . He especially likes his "piggies" which is good as he gets to clean them!


----------

